# Reptile store in Aberdeen?



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

With the new job i'm going to be in Aberdeen more often. Are there any stores worth a visit?

Regards,
Karl


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, there is a1 aquatics and reptiles on constitution street, owner is called dod, fish and parrots upstairs and marine and reps downstairs, its a real friendly shop 

Linda


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info :2thumb:


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

There is also a rep shop in the market on market street.


----------

